# Had fun today



## insane (May 27, 2009)

Had to set up this....










To take care of this....












Less than 20 years old and full of moisture.
Tear down and rebuild.
Tomorrow we'll find out how much water's in it when we demo.

I think i'm getting too old for this crap.
:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Tim


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck!

Have even more fun tomorrow!:thumbsup:


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats real purty. 

I would like to see a close up of your bridge and brace attachments. 

The wash on the chimney looked alright, any idea what went wrong?


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Not that it has caused a problem, but that flashing on the gable is way too low as well....is there a woodstove in there?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice setup, i must admit that the last 10 years or so when we need setups like that for anything---I SUB IT OUT, GMOD


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

Here you go dakzaag. Took three of us about 6 hours to set up.










Well here it is, 3 hours on the cap and 1 1/2 hours on the brick.
The wash on the cap was very shallow and there was a small separation between the flues and cement cap. The original maason wrapped the flues with tar paper and duct tape at the cap hieght.
No wood stove. Boiler and 2 side opening fireplace.
Subbing it out was on my mind the whole time we were setting up, but i have always found rigging a roof kind of interesting. We almost always do it ourselves. I know, kind of weird.
We usually bring the Lull for jobs like this, but the septic system was on this side of the house. Doing it the old fashioned way.




























Tim


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice pix insane. Good luck with it. 



Make the cricket higher.:thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm interested in that bridge/truss scaffold. Sure beats doubled up 16' planks with a million feet of lumber to stiffen it up.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Very nice set up job!


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I can't see any roof protection, but yesterdays pics showed some familiar looking rolls of something near the house. 

Is that chimney supported down to the foundation? It almost appears to be a movement issue. Depth of the wash didn't look too shallow in the pics. Was it less than 4 inches?

Looks like you have it well under controll. You have my number if anything comes up you can't handle. :laughing:

Duct tape and tar paper...well I guess you could call it flashing.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah very nice job there.

Where did you get the scaffold bridge setup? I would love to have something like that.


----------



## robin303 (Nov 15, 2009)

6stringmason said:


> Very nice set up job!


:thumbsup:


----------



## GoToBrick (Nov 7, 2009)

nice setup! like the others I would like a little info on that bridging you spanned with


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

I think the trusses are made by Bil-Jax, but i will have to double check.
I buy them, or they can be rented, from my local scaffolding supplier.
They definately make these setups a little simpler and easier.

Tim


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Insane was right it's biljax scaffold called Putlog bridging scasffold. Here is a link.
http://www.industrialladder.com/productDetails.do?productID=3814&categoryID=248


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

2 questions

What is it sitting on, on the roof side?...and how do you get to the other side of the chimney? Roof monkey style?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like it's on roof jacks.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Let me take a stab at your questions CJ, I think the bridging is sitting on some foam or maybe carpet remnants. One of the first pictures shows some rolls of stuff laying by the house after the set-up. 

As far as the back side of the chimney, you can always walk up the roof if there isn't room around the chimney. With scaffold behind you and those braces to grab, you can scale a pretty steep pitch without risking life or limb.

I like to use carpet pieces for chimney jobs, they stick and protect the roof well and are cheap and easy to pick up. I am always on the lookout for carpet scraps, 4' X 6' is about ideal size.


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

The putlogs are st into swivel base plates. The base plates are lag bolted to a lvl scaffold plank, which is lag bolted to to the roof joists.
I will take a pic tomorrow when we strip and you will all know what i am saying.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

Great setup and great pics! Its nice to see someone taking the time to share the details of their job with us.


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

This is how i secure everything to the roof. Plank to spread the weight, all lag bolted to the roof framing. The trusses slide on to the pins.










Here is the completed job. Sorry for the bad pic.











On to the next one :clap:

Tim


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

insane said:


> This is how i secure everything to the roof. Plank to spread the weight, all lag bolted to the roof framing. The trusses slide on to the pins.


I'll stick my neck out and ask a stupid question. How do you keep the roof from leaking after punching it full of holes?

I'm obviously not a roofer.
Thanks for sharing this job with us!


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Health and Safety Regs here mean that we generally have to use specialist scaffolding firms for the more difficult jobs.
Here are a couple of examples of chimney jobs.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy crap. $2000 scaffold job for a $500 chimney repair.
Although I would love to work on something so sturdy.


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

Stuart45, those are real nice set ups. It sure is cool to see how it's done in other parts of the world.

After the scaffolding is stripped i simply replace the damaged roof shingles. Usually takes about half an hour.

Tim


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> Holy crap. $2000 scaffold job for a $500 chimney repair.
> Although I would love to work on something so sturdy.


That's the best thing I ever heard about staging..

About the holes Insane, normally I've used roof brackets for the pipe staging and stud them.. Hows the plank secured to the roof like that, was it the bolts you used?


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> Holy crap. $2000 scaffold job for a $500 chimney repair.
> Although I would love to work on something so sturdy.


 
Insane's repair looked more like a $5000 repair to me.:thumbup:


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

JD3LTA, I prefer not to use roof brackets because of the weight. I don,t think they are rated for this much. With people up there i am not taking any chances.
The plank itself is bolted directly to the roof framing, and the swivel brackets are bolted to the plank, though they do penetrate the roof and sheathing.
As for dollars and cents, lets just say way north of 5k.


Tim


----------

